# Seasoned



## seasoned (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello, My name is Wes Yager from Syr NY and I trained under Peter Musacchio and Frank Van Lenten. I have trained for 40 years and at the age of 64 I still enjoy Kata and a good book on the history of the arts. It has changed a lot over the years as I am sure some of you may know.


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 19, 2007)

Ave, Seasoned.
I enjoy martial arts history myself. Welcome aboard.:asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## MJS (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Apr 19, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome...FINALLY someone older that me...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> Greetings and Welcome...FINALLY someone older that me...


 
Yeah right... Wasn't Dracula born in 1431..hmmmmm??? 

But aside from that

Welcomr to MT seasoned.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Happy posting.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Wes. Good to have your seasoned outlook here.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!!!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello Wes, welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Langenschwert (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcom aboard!

-Mark


----------



## seasoned (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you all for the welcome.
Wes.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome MT!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2007)

seasoned said:


> My name is Wes Yager from Syr NY



Hmmm, I studied Okinawan Goju-ryu in Syracuse, NY many years ago, under Vinson Grace. Do you know him?


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 8, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  I am moving up to Watertown this summer, perhaps it's worth a trip to Syracuse.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 8, 2007)

WOW 40 years in the arts!!!  I am half of that right now.  Welcome to the board.


----------



## seasoned (May 8, 2007)

6 more welcomes sense my last thank you. So far this has been an awesome place to talk to a lot of great people. Thank you, Wes


----------



## bydand (May 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard Seasoned!  Glad you are here and bringing such a background to share with us.


----------



## Ninjamom (May 9, 2007)

Welcome, Seasoned!  Looking forward to hearing your experiences and insights on the forum boards!


----------

